# New Caroilin Gold - LAD.V



## abc456 (Apr 22, 2016)

New Carolin Gold is a Canadian-based junior company focused on the exploration, evaluation and development of our 100% owned property consisting of 144 square kilometers of contiguous mineral claims and crown grants, collectively known as the "Ladner Gold Project" (Project). The Project is located near Hope, BC in the prospective and under-explored Coquihalla Gold Belt, which is host to several historic small gold producers including the Carolin Mine, Emancipation Mine and Pipestem Mine, and numerous gold prospects.


This Company has a mining permit in good standing

An existing underground mine with 10 kilometers of underground workings

Excellent mining infrastructure in place with a 2-hour drive to Vancouver

700,000 oz Gold reported

Plans to do a drill program in 2016 for more gold

The Carolin Zone alone, an estimated 5.0 to 5.6 million tonnes grading between 4.2 to 4.8 gpt exists. In this resource there are 0.9 to 1.1 million tonnes grading between 8.0 and 9.0 g/t gold.


----------



## abc456 (Apr 22, 2016)

*New Carolin Engages Mr. Ron Cooper For Capital Markets Support*

*May 6 2016 -- New Carolin Gold Corp. (the "Company" or "New Carolin") (TSXV: LAD / OTC PK: LADFF)* The Company is pleased to announce that it has entered into an agreement with Mr. Ron Cooper, to assist the Company with its capital market plans.

Mr. Cooper graduated from the University of Memphis with a B.Sc. in finance in 1980. After working for several years at a Vancouver brokerage firm as a compliance officer, Ron has spent the past 28 years as a marketing consultant to private and public companies. Over this time he has arranged financing and provided marketing services to over 80 companies, several of which have become major corporations.

The contract fee is $6300 per month for an initial 6-month term, and upon mutual consent will continue on a month to month basis thereafter.

Robert Thast, New Carolin CEO commented: "The Company is fortunate to have Ron join our team to help increase exposure through his many contacts within the financial community in North America. Ron has helped numerous junior resource companies to mature over the years and we look forward to working with him".


About New Carolin Gold Corp.

New Carolin Gold is a Canadian-based junior company focused on the exploration, evaluation and development of our 100% owned property consisting of 144 square kilometers of contiguous mineral claims and crown grants, collectively known as the "Ladner Gold Project" (Project). The Project is located near Hope, BC in the prospective and under-explored Coquihalla Gold Belt, which is host to several historic small gold producers including the Carolin Mine, Emancipation Mine and Pipestem Mine, and numerous gold prospects.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

abc456 said:


> *... The Project is located near Hope, BC in the prospective and under-explored Coquihalla Gold Belt, which is host to several historic small gold producers including the Carolin Mine, Emancipation Mine and Pipestem Mine, and numerous gold prospects.*


*


as they like to say in BC, "it's beyond Hope."

not surprising to see all these tiny gold exploration claims coming out of the woodwork these days ...*


----------

